# YES, the greats. Asymetrical sidecut: Goofy



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

About to buy a yes the greats to replace my ride buckwild but held off as noted the asymmetrical side cut.
Never had that on my previous boards. People are saying "it might not be as good as a true twin for park/switch).

I don't really get why, as technically when you switch you'll still have the tight sidecut on your heelside edge and it will behave exactly as it does in your regular stance? Am I missing something?

Not trolling, genuine question. :facepalm3:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Your not missing anything. I dont know where the notion that Asym twins ate better switch came from, but you have it exactly right. The nose and tail are the same, switch will be the exact same as regular.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just get that board it will be better than that Buck Wild.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Your not missing anything. I dont know where the notion that Asym twins ate better switch came from, but you have it exactly right. *The nose and tail are the same, switch will be the exact same as regular.*


…additionally, that asym sidecut doesn't necessarily keep it from being a _"true"_ twin ride either, does it? As long as it's the same shape going from the center of your stance to the nose or tail,.. It's still a true twin, correct? 

As far as I know, Symmetry front to back, (toe to heel) isn't required for the true twin designation! Only tip to tail!

Please feel free to ridicule me mercilessly if I am mistaken!  
:hairy:


----------



## -jeff- (Mar 4, 2014)

Just wondering is the buckwild not a good board??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> …additionally, that asym sidecut doesn't necessarily keep it from being a _"true"_ twin ride either, does it? As long as it's the same shape going from the center of your stance to the nose or tail,.. It's still a true twin, correct?
> 
> As far as I know, Symmetry front to back, (toe to heel) isn't required for the true twin designation! Only tip to tail!
> 
> ...


For future distinguishment purposes we will be calling them asym twins. True twin is for making it clear that they're twin across the waist, and edge to edge...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

-jeff- said:


> Just wondering is the buckwild not a good board??


Meh. From Ride you're better off with the Machete or Helix.


----------



## marctremblay (Feb 26, 2015)

I own a "the greats" 2013 156cm.

You're right about riding switch with this board. This is pure pleasure. 

But you also write "park riding"... If it's for jumps, your absolutly right. This board have an amazing pop and you will like it. But, If it's more for rails and jibbing it's not the right one.

You have to know that the Greats is a really agressive mostly full camber board. The rocker at tip and tails are minimal. And it's stiff. 

really fun to carve, fast board. Super fun on jumps. Not the easiest one on bumpy terrrain but you get use to it. You have to be on your game.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In light of the Standard the Greats pre bent birch running rail has been removed and thr deck isnt quite as stiff as it used to be.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

marctremblay said:


> I own a "the greats" 2013 156cm.
> 
> You're right about riding switch with this board. This is pure pleasure.
> 
> ...


Mind me asking your weight?
I'm looking at it for an all mountain board with plenty of park, of which most is jumps. I weighed myself today, around 175lbs.
Reading through reviews and mostly preeetty good.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

156 for sure.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> 156 for sure.


Cheers man.
Any thoughts on The greats vs
Capita d.o.a.
Salomon assassin

Reading about them in other thread and all sound of a similar nature and suitably well repped.

Also seeing k2 happy hours and live endeavour mentioned loads


----------



## marctremblay (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm 160 lbs...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Big Neach has one and he loves it. 

Paging...


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

destroy said:


> Big Neach has one and he loves it.
> 
> Paging...


Interesting... would appreciate their opinion.
Anyone able to compare it with the capita defenders of awesome/DOA. Know the capita doesn't have asym but still sounds great


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Interesting... would appreciate their opinion.
> Anyone able to compare it with the capita defenders of awesome/DOA. Know the capita doesn't have asym but still sounds great


DOA is definitely softer. I would say the Totally Fcking Awesome is more similar to the Greats (of course minus the asym as well)


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

F1EA said:


> DOA is definitely softer. I would say the Totally Fcking Awesome is more similar to the Greats (of course minus the asym as well)


Hm you are right. But it's a directional...
Maybe I'm looking at too stiff a board (for all mountain riding with more a freestyle bias) when I'm looking at the greats.
Will have a reconsider perhaps


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I ride a 58 Greats: Got to say imo very special board; bought it to goof around on and the graphics, and for a 'short twin alternative'. Ended up riding it in everything cause i love this board. I'm about 190 ilbs suited up and ride longer boards then most.... my recent daily driver is a 2012 BSOD 162. I sure like the Yes boards and I like the camrock profile. I got a PYL too


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Hm you are right. But it's a directional...
> Maybe I'm looking at too stiff a board (for all mountain riding with more a freestyle bias) when I'm looking at the greats.
> Will have a reconsider perhaps


Nah. It's almost twin. I looked at Evo and it's just 1/2" setback (1cm). That's nothing. It's an all mtn board though. You could probably make it more playful by sizing a bit down. Or just find the true ~mid flex RCRs out there.... Live, Jackpot (i think), DOA, Rossi Jibsaw, Assassin, etc 



rambob said:


> I ride a 58 Greats: Got to say imo very special board; bought it to goof around on and the graphics, and for a 'short twin alternative'. Ended up riding it in everything cause i love this board. I'm about 190 ilbs suited up and ride longer boards then most.... my recent daily driver is a 2012 BSOD 162. I sure like the Yes boards and I like the camrock profile. I got a PYL too


Yep. Big guy mentioned up there ^^ rides it for everything too. He's heavy though. I ride my Live for everything too, for me it's a bit more effort to press because i'm lighter.... definitely a special feeling kind of board. Does everything.

So yeah, + for the RCR profile for freestyle/all mtn. It just works.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

rambob said:


> I ride a 58 Greats: Got to say imo very special board; bought it to goof around on and the graphics, and for a 'short twin alternative'. Ended up riding it in everything cause i love this board. I'm about 190 ilbs suited up and ride longer boards then most.... my recent daily driver is a 2012 BSOD 162. I sure like the Yes boards and I like the camrock profile. I got a PYL too


Makes me think i'd do fine on a 156 in that case. You ridden any non-YES boards to compare it to?



F1EA said:


> Nah. It's almost twin. I looked at Evo and it's just 1/2" setback (1cm). That's nothing. It's an all mtn board though. You could probably make it more playful by sizing a bit down. Or just find the true ~mid flex RCRs out there.... Live, Jackpot (i think), DOA, Rossi Jibsaw, Assassin, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shout. I've seen the DOA, LIVE, ASSASSIN AND JACKPOT mentioned a lot at the moment. Not sure why but the greats seems to get a lot more good rep than the jackpot... which appears a bit softer, true twin and more all mountain.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

"Makes me think i'd do fine on a 156 in that case. You ridden any non-YES boards to compare it to?"

Lib 157W Lando: Bought with kind of the same perspective i bought the 58 Greats: shorter then my usual length, heard it could float good. This board isnt a twin and has setback. Board ripped in fresh, too squirrly at speed on hardpack for me: No C2/banana/rocker for me. Lib 59 Hot Knife; Did a few runs on a pretty good pow day... These are ripping boards, I think a 62 would be more stable/fun at high speed. I was happy get back on my camrock Yes. I like a board that will run flat at high speed like camber but will float in fresh: camrock seems to have that dialed. I've ridden the 58 Greats in over a foot of fresh with a centered stance no problem.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Advice needed. 

I'm looking at either 156 or 158 Yes Greats. 

I have a more freestyle approach since I love hitting natural features, buttering, spinning and riding switch. However, I also love tight trees, moguls, steeps and riding really fast. 

I'm around 175lbs without my gear. I'm leaning toward the 158 given my weight, but the 156 given my style. I also only get out to the big mountains maybe once a year. I have a 155 Ultrafear that I use as well. 

Anyone have an opinion on the size I should go with? I know it's not a huge difference given that it's only a couple of CMs.


----------



## ENDY (Feb 26, 2015)

You want the 156. Wouldnt even consider the 158 unless you lived out west and rode pow more often.

I have an identical riding style. (east coast mainly, but done seasons out west and visit there)

155-165lbs and I am on a 154 ASYM. I just picked up a 156 Standard for outwest/going fast on big mountains and honestly I really just prefer my 154 Asym for 80% of my riding. The standard feels so heavy and klunky, especially and in the air. Also, when I lived in Tahoe I rode a 153 Ultafear and it tore up pow in the the trees. Had a 156 Indoor Survival cambered there and never rode it, too hard to maneuver in tight trees and throw around.

Btw, you will LOVE the Asym. It is so fun, balanced, stable but playful. I ride switch a lot and it loves to pop huge 180 nollie/ollies back and forth while carving.

Later, getting on a plane to Colorado!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

ENDY said:


> You want the 156. Wouldnt even consider the 158 unless you lived out west and rode pow more often.
> 
> I have an identical riding style. (east coast mainly, but done seasons out west and visit there)
> 
> ...


Awesome, man. Thanks for your input and perspective. Sounds like the 156 is the way to go. Thoughts on a 154 for me at 175lbs for my riding style?

Also, any worry with the narrower waist if I have an 11 boot? I don't want to drag in the snow on hard carves.


----------



## ENDY (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd go 156. I am borderline being on that size myself. Sometimes I think I should be but then I ride a 156 board and realize how much more I enjoy 154. I sort of wish I got another 156 Asym instead of the Standard so I could have the options for the 156 when needed. I ride with a lot of skiers that just haul ass and times like those I am just going fast and not playing around doing tricks much at all.

You will probably have some toe drag in soft snow. That was even happening to me on the 156 Standard in soft spring snow on Sunday but I was carving super hard playing around testing the limits of the board. Personally I have size 9 Nikes (9.5 shell) so I like the narrower width and actually sought it out. The 154 Jackpot and 153 Ultrafear were a little too wide with the ~153 waist. I'd wait for someones elses opinion on what would work for you, I'm not the best person to ask.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

U guys sure ride short boards.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

ENDY said:


> I'd go 156. I am borderline being on that size myself. Sometimes I think I should be but then I ride a 156 board and realize how much more I enjoy 154. I sort of wish I got another 156 Asym instead of the Standard so I could have the options for the 156 when needed. I ride with a lot of skiers that just haul ass and times like those I am just going fast and not playing around doing tricks much at all.
> 
> You will probably have some toe drag in soft snow. That was even happening to me on the 156 Standard in soft spring snow on Sunday but I was carving super hard playing around testing the limits of the board. Personally I have size 9 Nikes (9.5 shell) so I like the narrower width and actually sought it out. The 154 Jackpot and 153 Ultrafear were a little too wide with the ~153 waist. I'd wait for someones elses opinion on what would work for you, I'm not the best person to ask.


Yeah, definitely considering the 156, just worried about my boot size with the narrow waist. 



rambob said:


> U guys sure ride short boards.


I prefer shorter boards given my riding style. I used to have a 159 BSOD, but I never used it unless I was out west. Otherwise, these midwest hills wouldn't warrant a board like that. 

I considered the 158 Greats, but I think I would have more fun on the 156 given the types of hills I usually ride. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

ENDY said:


> I'd go 156. I am borderline being on that size myself. Sometimes I think I should be but then I ride a 156 board and realize how much more I enjoy 154. I sort of wish I got another 156 Asym instead of the Standard so I could have the options for the 156 when needed. I ride with a lot of skiers that just haul ass and times like those I am just going fast and not playing around doing tricks much at all.
> 
> You will probably have some toe drag in soft snow. That was even happening to me on the 156 Standard in soft spring snow on Sunday but I was carving super hard playing around testing the limits of the board. Personally I have size 9 Nikes (9.5 shell) so I like the narrower width and actually sought it out. The 154 Jackpot and 153 Ultrafear were a little too wide with the ~153 waist. I'd wait for someones elses opinion on what would work for you, I'm not the best person to ask.


You were going to get a 154 and 156 in the _same_ board for riding different things? That is absolutely mental 

*------*

Those ^ lines add up to about 2cm in length on standard laptop screens. You reckon you are struggling to spin around the 156 'cos of that much length? Or that that you can suddenly bomb a slope because of that much extra length underfoot? 

Noooooo way you could feel the difference. If we could somehow blindfold you and let you ride 154 vs a 156 you would not be able to confidently say which was which.

Edit: checked the website. There is 0.2cm difference in effective edge between 154 and 156. I apologise, obviously with 0.2cm extra you'll be able to haul ass! Get the 156 ha :| :blahblah:


----------



## ENDY (Feb 26, 2015)

hey man i was not asking for advice, the other poster was and i never said i had trouble spinning the board. the need for having two different boards is i ride half the time in the mid-atlantic southern PA region on what barely qualify as mountains, often playing in the park, and the other half out west hitting big terrain. i've been riding since the early 1990's, so what if i want to buy two sizes of one of my favorite boards I have ever owned?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

ENDY said:


> hey man i was not asking for advice, the other poster was and i never said i had trouble spinning the board. the need for having two different boards is i ride half the time in the mid-atlantic southern PA region on what barely qualify as mountains, often playing in the park, and the other half out west hitting big terrain. i've been riding since the early 1990's, so what if i want to buy two sizes of one of my favorite boards I have ever owned?


Apologies dude, not having a go . But I still doubt the 2cm(0.2cm effect. edge) will make an awful lot of difference on the big terrain). 
That said, i'm glad you enjoy the yes the greats... i'm eyeing it up for my next board.


----------



## ENDY (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah thanks man. I can understand it sounding weird but a big part of it just to have a backup to ride if i break/trash one. My Asym was gone for a warranty replacement for awhile and i'd be really bummed if something happened to this one now. I've really bonded with the board more than anything in the past and dig the clean graphics. It's my understanding the new Greats is not quite as stiff as the Asym also, there have been some internal changes.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Any word if they're changing anything on the 2016 Greats? Just curious because I want this season's, but I'd only be riding it for a week. Not sure if I want to spend $400 to ride a board for a week when I can possibly get it for cheaper later, or next year's model.

Anyone know what's new, or what the graphics are?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Any word if they're changing anything on the 2016 Greats? Just curious because I want this season's, but I'd only be riding it for a week. Not sure if I want to spend $400 to ride a board for a week when I can possibly get it for cheaper later, or next year's model.
> 
> Anyone know what's new, or what the graphics are?


YES. - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Here you go man... Doesn't look like much is changing in terms of tech. Each to their own but i'm a bit disappointed with the graphics, make my eyes hurt looking at that topsheet. Loved the old look!
I'm considering the jackpot as an alternative now that i'm reading through - but shame to lose the asym. what ya reckon?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

RIDERUK said:


> YES. - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> Here you go man... Doesn't look like much is changing in terms of tech. Each to their own but i'm a bit disappointed with the graphics, make my eyes hurt looking at that topsheet. Loved the old look!
> I'm considering the jackpot as an alternative now that i'm reading through - but shame to lose the asym. what ya reckon?


yeah, definitely hate the 2016 top sheet. Will not buy. Makes me really want the 2015, now. Ugh. The Public is sick looking, but I want the tech of the Greats. 

What is your boot size out of curiosity?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Just noticed the new (2016) Greats will have less rocker.... current is 4/4/4, next yr will be 2/4/2. That is good: even closer to my board which is 2/5/2


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Just noticed the new (2016) Greats will have less rocker.... current is 4/4/4, next yr will be 2/4/2. That is good


agreed, but cannot stand the top sheet. Functionality > graphics, but I don't want to have a seizure either.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> agreed, but cannot stand the top sheet. Functionality > graphics, but I don't want to have a seizure either.


hahaha Don't worry about the graph. Or get one of the others... the Greats is mid/stiff. Maybe look at one of the true mid-flexers (those have more tamed topsheets)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> hahaha Don't worry about the graph. Or get one of the others... the Greats is mid/stiff. Maybe look at one of the true mid-flexers (those have more tamed topsheets)


I personally like boards to be a little more playful. A plank isn't as fun as something I can press a bit easier. but i don't want another noodle either.

i wish there was was a standardized flex rating. there really should be. 

does that catalogue have any of the 2016 Endeavors in it?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I personally like boards to be a little more playful. A plank isn't as fun as something I can press a bit easier. but i don't want another noodle either.
> 
> i wish there was was a standardized flex rating. there really should be.
> 
> does that catalogue have any of the 2016 Endeavors in it?


Yeah, the Greats is 4/5 flex. If you want something more on the playful side, look into ~3/5 flex. Maybe Jackpot or Basic. Also remember the camber section adds a bit of stiffness against presses and ollies.

The 2015 Live is ~5-6/10. And the Assassin too.
Havent seen a 2016 Endeavor catalogue yet. All i know is all the boards will have channel. Not sure how these guys find the catalogues, maybe someone finds the 2016 Endeavor catalogue and posts it??


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, the Greats is 4/5 flex. If you want something more on the playful side, look into ~3/5 flex. Maybe Jackpot or Basic. Also remember the camber section adds a bit of stiffness against presses and ollies.
> 
> The 2015 Live is ~5-6/10. And the Assassin too.
> Havent seen a 2016 Endeavor catalogue yet. All i know is all the boards will have channel. Not sure how these guys find the catalogues, maybe someone finds the 2016 Endeavor catalogue and posts it??


Really wanted this year's Basic but it essentially looks just like my 2015 Ultrafear with the white top sheet, haha. 

Interested in seeing what 2016 Endeavors look like.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Really wanted this year's Basic but it essentially looks just like my 2015 Ultrafear with the white top sheet, haha.
> 
> Interested in seeing what 2016 Endeavors look like.


I'd say wait til you're in Whistler. Both Yes and Endeavor do demos in April; Burton too. So you could try some boards. Or just get a 2015 board with some discount... probably 25% by then. Actually, it's at 30% in the Vancouver shops already.

Also, the shops here carry all that stuff, so you can check the flex and sizing by yourself.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I'd say wait til you're in Whistler. Both Yes and Endeavor do demos in April; Burton too. So you could try some boards. Or just get a 2015 board with some discount... probably 25% by then.
> 
> Also, the shops here carry all that stuff, so you can check the flex and sizing by yourself.


that's the plan. looking forward to shredding with ya, man. it'll be cool to ride with someone that knows the area also.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> that's the plan. looking forward to shredding with ya, man. it'll be cool to ride with someone that knows the area also.


:snowboard4:


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> that's the plan. looking forward to shredding with ya, man. it'll be cool to ride with someone that knows the area also.


Fwiw: zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

Not sure who's doing it but some dude is uploading all the new catalogues as he finds them. Nothing from endeavour yet but have seen the endeavour Live at an expo now...
All of them have the EST channel, not a lot changed on the live this year but graphics look great if that's a consideration. Google it!

As above, I think the assassin is another to consider. Maybs the capita D.O.A. also!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

RIDERUK said:


> Fwiw: zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo
> 
> Not sure who's doing it but some dude is uploading all the new catalogues as he finds them. Nothing from endeavour yet but have seen the endeavour Live at an expo now...
> All of them have the EST channel, not a lot changed on the live this year but graphics look great if that's a consideration. Google it!
> ...


Sweet, thanks man. I'm interested in trying an Endeavor. I prefer the RCR profile with how it feels to me. 

I thought the Channel was Burton proprietary?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Sweet, thanks man. I'm interested in trying an Endeavor. I prefer the RCR profile with how it feels to me.
> 
> I thought the Channel was Burton proprietary?


Yeah the Channel is proprietary, but everything is for sale (ie Endeavor could pay Burton for the rights to use it).

It probably helps that Endeavor is 1) small to comoete vs Burton 2) not associated to other bindings, so not bad to promo Burton EST bindings 3) the guys at End are old school, so they are probably buddies with Burton....


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah the Channel is proprietary, but everything is for sale (ie Endeavor could pay Burton for the rights to use it).
> 
> It probably helps that Endeavor is 1) small to comoete vs Burton 2) not associated to other bindings, so not bad to promo Burton EST bindings 3) the guys at End are old school, so they are probably buddies with Burton....


that's cool. never used a Channel board, but I hear good things. 

You hit Whistler today?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> that's cool. never used a Channel board, but I hear good things.
> 
> You hit Whistler today?


Going tomorrow: 29cm forecast :hairy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Going tomorrow: 29cm forecast :hairy:


hell yeah!!! I hope there's one more storm next weekend also. PLEASE!!!!


----------

